# Echo Threadu



## Mullerornis (May 8, 2016)

Not sure if appropriate here or in another subforum, but:

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/echoproject/

Has anyone played the demo?


----------



## vnptmegahd (May 12, 2016)

You learn on youtube


----------

